

Does Pi contain all possible number combinations? - wslh
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/216343/does-pi-contain-all-possible-number-combinations

======
lutusp
A quote: "Converted into ASCII text, somewhere in that infinite string if
digits is the name of every person you will ever love, the date, time and
manner of your death, and the answers to all the great questions of the
universe. ... Is this true? Does it make absolutely any sense?"

Umm, we just had this discussion yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4672601>

And the answer is that it depends on whether Pi is normal (in the mathematical
sense), which is not known. If Pi is normal, then yes, it's true. But (as
explained in the earlier discussion), the problem is not the question of the
existence of every imaginable text within Pi, the problem is locating it.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normal_number>

A quote: "In mathematics, a normal number is a real number whose infinite
sequence of digits in every base b is distributed uniformly in the sense that
each of the b digit values has the same natural density 1/b, also all possible
b^2 pairs of digits are equally likely with density b^−2, all b^3 triplets of
digits equally likely with density b^−3, etc."

"While a general proof can be given that almost all numbers are normal (in the
sense that the set of exceptions has Lebesgue measure zero), this proof is not
constructive and only very few specific numbers have been shown to be normal.
For example, it is widely believed that the numbers √2, π, and e are normal,
but a proof remains elusive."

